# General > Recipes >  tablet

## wicker8

hi any good recipes for home made tablet mines is either to sugary or sticks to the pan and does not set thanks

----------


## Hoida

Melt 2ozs butter in a heavy based pot.
Add one cup of full cream milk(ie4 Ozs) Heat gently till almost boiling.
Remove from heat and add 1lb 12ozs granulated sugar return to heat and allow sugar to dissolve in milk and butter.
When dissolved add one tin full cream condensed milk and bring to boil stirring all the time(I usually keep ring on No2)When it boils boil steadily for about 20minutes stirring occasionally Test after about 15minutes to see how it is setting. Add a few drops of vanilla essence remove from heat and beat till starts to get thick I often use my electric beaters or sometimes sit my pot in sink of cold water and beat with wooden spoon.
Pour into greased tray and allow to cool slightly before marking it off and hiding it from OH. Enjoy. Can be sickening but it is lovely!!!! ::

----------


## wicker8

> Melt 2ozs butter in a heavy based pot.
> Add one cup of full cream milk(ie4 Ozs) Heat gently till almost boiling.
> Remove from heat and add 1lb 12ozs granulated sugar return to heat and allow sugar to dissolve in milk and butter.
> When dissolved add one tin full cream condensed milk and bring to boil stirring all the time(I usually keep ring on No2)When it boils boil steadily for about 20minutes stirring occasionally Test after about 15minutes to see how it is setting. Add a few drops of vanilla essence remove from heat and beat till starts to get thick I often use my electric beaters or sometimes sit my pot in sink of cold water and beat with wooden spoon.
> Pour into greased tray and allow to cool slightly before marking it off and hiding it from OH. Enjoy. Can be sickening but it is lovely!!!!


 hi thanks for that  take care

----------


## Hoida

Hope it is successful let me know Thanks ::

----------


## wicker8

> Hope it is successful let me know Thanks


hi hoida many many thanks the tablet turned out beautiful just like shop bought thanks very much i now have the recipe copied out and laminated take care thanks  ::

----------


## wavy davy

I'm up for making this - love tablet, but what size tin of condensed milk?

----------


## Mrs Bucket

> I'm up for making this - love tablet, but what size tin of condensed milk?


 Hoida you are very clever absolutely perfect tablet. Thank you. or maybe not as I am on my second lot already.

----------


## wicker8

> I'm up for making this - love tablet, but what size tin of condensed milk?


 hi its the big tin size 397grammes it is a lovely recipe

----------


## Hoida

Glad to hear you are all enjoying it. I don't make it ver often as it just disappears and I am the culprit!!!! ::

----------


## EDDIE

> I'm up for making this - love tablet, but what size tin of condensed milk?


You have to remember as Hoida says when your boiling it boil it at no2 on the ring not No6 like what i did and burnt it i only relised this when i read this thread

----------


## telfordstar

I really fancy trying this recipe.  Can you use an electric whisk to beat it up? or is it better by hand?

----------


## Hoida

Hi I use an electric whisk for beating it saves energy!! I also have been known to sit pot in sink of cold water and beat with wooden spoon but whisk is fine you have 2 beaters to lick instead of one spoon. Is it any wonder I am the size I am? ::

----------


## telfordstar

> Hi I use an electric whisk for beating it saves energy!! I also have been known to sit pot in sink of cold water and beat with wooden spoon but whisk is fine you have 2 beaters to lick instead of one spoon. Is it any wonder I am the size I am?


 
Cheers Hoida.  Im defo going to try this recipe the one i have was in a schools recipe book I made it once perfect and havnt been able to since.  Will let you know how i get in.  Thanks again.

----------


## elastic band

Hi Hoida,

many thanks for your recipe -tried it and the tablet was perfect, first time i've made tablet where it has actually turned out.

shame i ate most of it though !

mo

----------


## wavy davy

Tried it and it was luvverly. Thanks

----------


## wifie

> Pour into greased tray and allow to cool slightly before marking it off and hiding it from OH.


Hahaha!  Very good!  Gonna give it a shot - never successfully made tablet!

----------


## aburns2409

Hoida - thank you - (i think) i made it and it turned out beautiful my 8 year old said it was delicious mummy.... really really nice xx

----------


## telfordstar

> Melt 2ozs butter in a heavy based pot.
> Add one cup of full cream milk(ie4 Ozs) Heat gently till almost boiling.
> Remove from heat and add 1lb 12ozs granulated sugar return to heat and allow sugar to dissolve in milk and butter.
> When dissolved add one tin full cream condensed milk and bring to boil stirring all the time(I usually keep ring on No2)When it boils boil steadily for about 20minutes stirring occasionally Test after about 15minutes to see how it is setting. Add a few drops of vanilla essence remove from heat and beat till starts to get thick I often use my electric beaters or sometimes sit my pot in sink of cold water and beat with wooden spoon.
> Pour into greased tray and allow to cool slightly before marking it off and hiding it from OH. Enjoy. Can be sickening but it is lovely!!!!


 
Made this last night and its gorgeous even my workmates loved it will defo use this recipe again, cheers!!

----------


## patchy

hi all, tried to make this but mine did not set, any tips on what i did wrong, im thinking i  didint boil for long enough. i am really not the best at baking, usual story  :Smile: .

thanks.

----------


## telfordstar

> hi all, tried to make this but mine did not set, any tips on what i did wrong, im thinking i didint boil for long enough. i am really not the best at baking, usual story .
> 
> thanks.


Think from start to finish i was 1.5 hours it need to boil for a good while till colour is a lovley golden brown and kinda thickish.

----------


## patchy

definately going to try again, thanks for the advice.

----------


## DavidM

Hi Hoida I tried your recipe tablet turned out fine it was lovely thanks. :Grin:

----------

